# Any tool to download game updates?



## Keylogger (Jan 2, 2022)

HI
Is there any tool to download updates for my installed games (fpkg)? For windows or directly from the ps4?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 2, 2022)

not practical for the ps4 itself, since packages must be paired to each other.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 2, 2022)

You need to repackage the update if it doesn't match the original dump


----------



## Lexio36 (Jan 2, 2022)

nope there is not a program where you can find updates for fpkg games. There is a program where you can download official updates but we can not use it on a fpkg without the passcode.


----------



## jebediah (Jan 9, 2022)

Lexio36 said:


> nope there is not a program where you can find updates for fpkg games. There is a program where you can download official updates but we can not use it on a fpkg without the passcode.


I'm actually looking for a way to install an update on a legit game disc, so I don't need to download and install the huge base game as fpkg. So I'm guessing I will need a program to download the official update, and then some other tools to apply it. Can you point me to the first program?


----------



## eemcm2 (Jan 9, 2022)

jebediah said:


> I'm actually looking for a way to install an update on a legit game disc, so I don't need to download and install the huge base game as fpkg. So I'm guessing I will need a program to download the official update, and then some other tools to apply it. Can you point me to the first program?



for original games just download the update from orbispatches


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 9, 2022)

jebediah said:


> I'm actually looking for a way to install an update on a legit game disc, so I don't need to download and install the huge base game as fpkg. So I'm guessing I will need a program to download the official update, and then some other tools to apply it. Can you point me to the first program?


https://orbispatches.com/en/homebrew


----------



## Rat.2 (Jan 9, 2022)

jebediah said:


> I'm actually looking for a way to install an update on a legit game disc, so I don't need to download and install the huge base game as fpkg. So I'm guessing I will need a program to download the official update, and then some other tools to apply it. Can you point me to the first program?


You can actually convert your retail game disks into fpkgs and since you have the official disk and can get the latest patches, you should also be able to convert the updates to FPKGs, allowing you to get newer updates than are available easily


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 9, 2022)

KiiWii said:


> https://orbispatches.com/en/homebrew


though it's better to dl the fpkgs on pc cause iirc the ps4 lan is slower than most modern pc lan even the ps3 had that issue with that package hb and the official way through psn, my isp speed can reach 5-7 mbps (on lan/5ghz) ps3 always capped at 3mbps and idt the ps4 faired any better and some updates ayk are huge far cry 6 is like 50 gb also i don't think that homebrew utalizes rest mode so you could easily burn up your ps4 running it to dl an update for 10 hours straight


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 9, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> though it's better to dl the fpkgs on pc cause iirc the ps4 lan is slower than most modern pc lan even the ps3 had that issue with that package hb and the official way through psn, my isp speed can reach 5-7 mbps (on lan/5ghz) ps3 always capped at 3mbps and idt the ps4 faired any better and some updates ayk are huge far cary 6 is like 50 gb


This is not for FPKGs.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 9, 2022)

i thought fpkgs were both games AND Updates or is this for legit games only?


----------



## Jayinem (Jan 9, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> i thought fpkgs were both games AND Updates or is this for legit games only?



They are, OP just wanted a tool to download the updates but none exist for fpkgs.


----------



## komabear (Jan 10, 2022)

tbh I would be more interested in an app that stops the game from updating automatically.. updates take so much space


----------



## godreborn (Jan 10, 2022)

komabear said:


> tbh I would be more interested in an app that stops the game from updating automatically.. updates take so much space


disable internet.


----------



## Ashura66 (Jan 13, 2022)

Pardon for semi highjacking the thread but is there any site that hosts fpkg updates for download?


----------



## viper3344 (Jan 13, 2022)

So the way I understand it UNLIKE the ps3 where you could download the PKG files directly from the Sony servers and patch them, that is NOT possible for Ps4 correct?  Someone needs to create a FPKG off of their legit version right?


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 13, 2022)

viper3344 said:


> So the way I understand it UNLIKE the ps3 where you could download the PKG files directly from the Sony servers and patch them, that is NOT possible for Ps4 correct?  Someone needs to create a FPKG off of their legit version right?


You need PKG passcode


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 13, 2022)

Ashura66 said:


> Pardon for semi highjacking the thread but is there any site that hosts fpkg updates for download?


Usually the same place where you get fpkg games....


----------



## godreborn (Jan 13, 2022)

viper3344 said:


> So the way I understand it UNLIKE the ps3 where you could download the PKG files directly from the Sony servers and patch them, that is NOT possible for Ps4 correct?  Someone needs to create a FPKG off of their legit version right?


yes.  you're basically resigning the games as free, which is what "fixes" were on the ps3.  that's why all ps3 game fixes' updates had to be fixed as well, because you can't do anything on either system without the licenses.


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 13, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yes.  you're basically resigning the games as free, which is what "fixes" were on the ps3.  that's why all ps3 game fixes' updates had to be fixed as well, because you can't do anything on either system without the licenses.


RAP files


----------



## godreborn (Jan 13, 2022)

rap files are created from the licenses, they use an algorithm to convert the rif key (the license) into a rap key.


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 13, 2022)

godreborn said:


> rap files are created from the licenses, they use an algorithm to convert the rif key (the license) into a rap key.


Right.

However Disc games dont need licenses...updates can be download directly from sony servers.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 13, 2022)

What's your point?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 13, 2022)

You're essentially converting the game to gd, which is an hdd game.


----------



## Geesehoward79 (Jan 13, 2022)

godreborn said:


> What's your point?


I didnt undestood your question.
I´m only talking with you...any problem?


----------



## viper3344 (Jan 13, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> I didnt undestood your question.
> I´m only talking with you...any problem?



Yes, but question is still NOT answered.  Its NOT the same as ps3 right?  Like we cant hit up the ps4 servers and resign them to free fpkgs right?


----------



## cearp (Jan 13, 2022)

So on my hacked ps4 I can get a physical game disk, download the legit pkg update for the game, *install it with the pkg installer *- then dump both to a fpkg?


If so great! Will appreciate if anyone can confirm


----------



## WiiU_Funkionz (Jan 13, 2022)

cearp said:


> So on my hacked ps4 I can get a physical game disk, download the legit pkg update for the game, *install it with the pkg installer *- then dump both to a fpkg?
> 
> 
> If so great! Will appreciate if anyone can confirm


You can dump them as a game and update folder dump, then take them to your pc and package them as fake pkg files. The dump process alone will not do the work for you. There are some steps to learn with all that such as creating gp4 files, checking and dealing with encrypted trophies, dumping to a USB vs. dumping via FTP, etc. I'd suggest starting off by watching some of modded warfare's youtube tutorials to get you up to speed.

Pro tip: don't use the binloader payload that comes with goldhen. Inject the payload from one of the hosting sites. One that uses port 9020 for the payload. It seems the one that comes with goldhen is causing issues with game dumps. I was having issues the other day with one until I tried this method I just mentioned.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 13, 2022)

cearp said:


> So on my hacked ps4 I can get a physical game disk, download the legit pkg update for the game, *install it with the pkg installer *- then dump both to a fpkg?
> 
> 
> If so great! Will appreciate if anyone can confirm


yes, downloaded the latest update for 5.05 for ratchet and clank on the ps4, which was 1.07 iirc, via orbis patches.  no issues dumping both game and patch.  you can dump the keystone if you want legit saves to work.  it's only a part of the base game.  you can either use the keystone app as part of orbis or orbis itself, but do note that the keystone app will create a keyston2, which is identical to the keystone, except the hash will be different since it will say keyston2 in the header.  the fingerprint will be identical though.  that's if you want both a legit and a fake keystone, though only the keystone itself will be read when saving.  I think it's a bug when you inject a keystone into the gp4 as it's not supposed to do that.


----------



## Ashura66 (Jan 14, 2022)

Geesehoward79 said:


> Usually the same place where you get fpkg games....


That's going to be a problem then...the site where I get the base games from barely have any updates. Like for example Miles Morales only has the 1.01 update and I know for a fact that it«s up to 1.09 already


----------



## Consoleman (Jul 12, 2022)

So if I already have a fpkg installed that I created myself from the retail BD, is it possible to install updates with package installer?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2022)

Consoleman said:


> So if I already have a fpkg installed that I created myself from the retail BD, is it possible to install updates with package installer?


yes, but they must be fpkg unless you still have the retail disc.  if you still have the retail disc, delete the fpkg, then download and install the retail update from orbispatches (think they have a homebrew for this on their site), then dump both or just the update and remarry.


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 12, 2022)

Consoleman said:


> So if I already have a fpkg installed that I created myself from the retail BD, is it possible to install updates with package installer?


Yes you have to dump the updates yourself that you apply to the retail disc, and pair them to the main 1.00 game pkg you already dumped, using fpkg tools.


----------



## Consoleman (Jul 12, 2022)

KiiWii said:


> and


Understood.... but I have to unpack the patch before I can remarry it. I don't think retail patches have all zeros as code?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2022)

you'll have to dump it the normal way.  actually, I just realized something.  you won't have to remarry the update at all, considering you'll be using the same base pkg.


----------



## Consoleman (Jul 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you'll have to dump it the normal way.  actually, I just realized something.  you won't have to remarry the update at all, considering you'll be using the same base pkg.


I don't think that I have understood your mentioned method. What I have done so far is download the patch with package installer resulting in an error, cannot be installed.
So now I have to dump this file right?


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2022)

did you get the patch from orbis patches?


----------



## Consoleman (Jul 12, 2022)

godreborn said:


> did you get the patch from orbis patches?


Yes


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2022)

you have to delete the fpkg first, then put the retail disc in, then install the patch.


----------



## Consoleman (Jul 12, 2022)

I see.... Hoe do I dump the downloaded patch for later use? Is it possible?


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 12, 2022)

Consoleman said:


> I see.... Hoe do I dump the downloaded patch for later use? Is it possible?


Same way you dumped the disc game, just set the dumper cfg to dump updates too.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2022)

I'd suggest you change the config or whatever you're using to dump the patch only, then changing it back.  it's very easy to do.  nothing with the ps4 is really very hard, just a pita or time-consuming, since the system has to do almost everything for us.


----------



## Consoleman (Jul 12, 2022)

KiiWii said:


> Same way you dumped the disc game, just set the dumper cfg to dump updates too.


I got it....
Last question... If I generate fpkg of the base game and patch, can they be used on my sons console also or are the somehow married with the ps4 dumped from


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 12, 2022)

Consoleman said:


> I got it....
> Last question... If I generate fpkg of the base game and patch, can they be used on my sons console also or are the somehow married with the ps4 dumped from


Yes you can: they’re only married game+update, not to do with the console.


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2022)

they can be reused on other consoles, yes.


----------



## Consoleman (Jul 12, 2022)

Great. Thanks for your help


----------



## godreborn (Jul 12, 2022)

btw, this is the tool you need (not sure if it still works): https://orbispatches.com/en/homebrew

this is only for retail pkgs.


----------

